
The Dark Web Is Disappearing - ZeroClickOk
https://gizmodo.com/the-dark-web-is-disappearing-1793037736
======
df3
I'm not intimately familiar with the dark net, but I have trouble believing
the article's assertion that the dark web is disappearing because it is
difficult to use and that uptime has decreased.

The dark web has always been difficult to use for an average computer owner.
Even with increased difficulty of use there is still a real need for people to
use it, and they will continue to do so.

Regarding uptime, does it really matter if a dark web site has 99.9% uptime or
80% up-time? Whistleblowers, and drug buyers just need to be able to access it
on an occasional basis. I'm pretty sure that neighborhood drug dealers don't
have good uptime, either.

------
bigiain
TL;DR: "The bits of the dark web who's addresses are publicly known and easily
discoverable are fewer in number than they used to be".

Hardly a surprising finding. Does not necessarily mean they're "heading for
extinction", it could just as plausibly be explained as "they move when their
onion addresses land in researcher databases and rely on word-of-mouth between
users for findability". It's not like the drug-related bits of the darkweb
haven't had many SilkRoad-type warnings to tighten up their opsec. If you're
in a researcher's database, you're also most likely in some law enforcement
database as well, and should probably not sit in a public library with your
laptop unlocked chatting with undercover cops...

------
blackflame7000
This could also be a consequence of people not trusting TOR like the used to
after seeing what happened to Ross Ulbricht. Most people who use TOR want
privacy and for some, even the slightest inclination of privacy invasion is
enough for them to jump ship.

